# Feral Cat Colony and Condos on Gold Beach, Oregon



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cat condos of Gold Beach | Dutch's Journey Through Life


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, that is SO awesome! That looks like a very cool place to visit. That "cat lady" is a saint.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome to Oregon. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

now how flippin awesome is THAT?!!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is Awesome! Here I live in Oregon and never heard of this!
It will be a 'Must See' now!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

thats cuz your so busy taking care of all


----------

